# How do you make and cut patches?



## squeed (Dec 22, 2010)

I have a commercial embroidery machine, but I have no idea how to make patches on it. 

Is there a special backing that you use?

How do you cut the patches out after you sew them?

Any advice would be appreciated.

-D


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

I would like to hear about this also. I seem to be getting more requests for patches after avoiding them for years


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

There are a number of different ways. Talk to your embroidery machine manufacturer about any special hoops and stabilizers they have. It seems easier to make 100% fill embroidered patches then you don't have to worry about cutting.

For smaller numbers, here's another way: [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OcOlFSkGaWo[/media]


----------



## propsuper (Mar 23, 2008)

We use the hotknife method, very labor intensive, but for just a hand full of patches, it works. We get our ployester and adhesive from twill usa. You will need to digitize the outer satin stitch border or have maybe a few in different sizes and shapes done for you.


----------



## moosevalley (Jan 5, 2011)

I watched the same video that you have on here and ordered the patch kit from them. After it came I found that just normal twill from Stahls works just as well and is much less expensive. Also the hot iron is just a wood burning tool you can buy at walmart for like $7. 
Basicly just hoop the twill, embroider your patch onto the twill then heat apply the backing (also can get this from stahls much cheaper) then use the wood burning tool to cut around and seel the edges


----------



## bungy (Aug 24, 2006)

To make from scratch:
We use Polyester twill (buy in color of choice)
Then apply Heavyweight fusible (iron on) backing to back of material.

Then hoop in border frame.
The workout how many will fit.
Use repeat function on machine to setup job.
Hit start button and go do something else for a while.









When finished:
I put another layer of fusible backing on back, this helps to keep stitches in place and to make it look good from the back.
Then comes the boring part, cutting them out.
After a hundred or so, my hands start to feel a bit sore.








We then put the edge on and your done.
Or you can just include a satin edge in the design if you don't have a merrow machine to do the edges.

In attached image:
1. Strip after fusible backing has been applied to back.
2. Trimmed and ready to edge
3. Back of patch showing neat appearance with backing in place.
4. Partly edged (just for pic)
5. Finished patch.

The other image shows the stitching in progress.


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks Steve the step by step was great , good to know about the fusible little things like that help


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Thanks for the detailed description. 

Forget about systems to do this though, waste of money. 

Go to www.twillusa.com (if you are in the usa) and order 10 yards of black or white for $45.

Practice on some designs using the method bungy describes. use a satin stitch around the outside and cut out. Apply a little heat to the patch around the edges with a heat gun (harbor freight is great for this thing) and you are good to go. 

We also sew the patches on the garments for another $6 each so you make a running outline at the edge of the patch and a zigzag stitch. Put down the running, stop the machine, put down the patch and the zigzag will give a perfect sewdown.

You can also get premade blanks from places like http://store.myenmart.com/patches--emblems-c115.aspx


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

A patch can be sewn on any embroidery machine however you need a special machine to sew the edge of the patch and they are not cheap.


----------



## kylerogers (Jul 30, 2008)

What kind of machines are used to sew the borders?



SickPuppy said:


> A patch can be sewn on any embroidery machine however you need a special machine to sew the edge of the patch and they are not cheap.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

kylerogers said:


> What kind of machines are used to sew the borders?


The 'ideal' way to do the edges of patches is with a merrowing machine. Given that it's a 1 function machine and it's hard to find them for sale for under 5 grand, they only make sense if you do a LOT of patches.

The couple of patches I've made, we sewed them out on water soluble backing with a satin edge stitch. Not ideal but they do the job. I'd rather sew the design out onto the garment so it looks like a patch instead of making a patch and trying to apply it to the garment.


----------

